# CZ P06 question regarding safety functionality



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

I am strongly considering either the CZ P06 or the elusive CZ75 (both in .40 cal). The description for the P06 on the CZ-USA website states the following:

"Safety Stop on Hammer, Firing Pin Safety"

When I was at Bass Pro and was holding the P06 in my hand, I could not find any type of safety mechanism. I asked the sales guy and he said it does not have any safety functionality. Thinking maybe he doesn't know, I decided to check in here to see what current owners of the P06 can tell me.

I would be fine with the CZ75, but can't get my hands on one anywhere.

-PJ


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

jediwebdude said:


> I am strongly considering either the CZ P06 or the elusive CZ75 (both in .40 cal). The description for the P06 on the CZ-USA website states the following:
> 
> "Safety Stop on Hammer, Firing Pin Safety"
> 
> ...


The "Safety Stop on Hammer" is a bit misleading. Many people interpret this as a 1991-style "cocked-and-locked" feature, BUT THIS IS NOT THE CASE! Safety Stop on Hammer is simply referring to the half-cock position of the hammer, and the hammer will not hit the firing pin unless the trigger is engaged. Most hammer-style handguns have this feature these days. Ruger's transfer bar mechanism on many of its revolvers is different by design but identical in purpose: hammer does not hit firing pin unless trigger is engaged.

Now, you do have a few options when it comes to a compact CZ in 40S&W. You can get either of the following:

CZ 75 Compact 40S&W: comes with "Manual Safety" which is not to be confused with "Safety Stop on Hammer", i.e. once in SA mode, dropping the hammer requires trigger to be engaged much like classic 1911s.

CZ 75 P-06: decocker only. There is no Manual Safety on this model.

In short, if you want a safety lever, look for the "Manual Safety" feature on CZs website. If you want the decocker, this is noted by model, either by "P" in "P-0#" or by the "D" in "CZ ## BD."

To the best of my knowledge, CZ does not [yet] provide both Manual Safety and Decocker on a single handgun, but man how great would it be if they did...? :smt082


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

literaltrance said:


> The "Safety Stop on Hammer" is a bit misleading. Many people interpret this as a 1991-style "cocked-and-locked" feature, BUT THIS IS NOT THE CASE! Safety Stop on Hammer is simply referring to the half-cock position of the hammer, and the hammer will not hit the firing pin unless the trigger is engaged. Most hammer-style handguns have this feature these days. Ruger's transfer bar mechanism on many of its revolvers is different by design but identical in purpose: hammer does not hit firing pin unless trigger is engaged.
> 
> Now, you do have a few options when it comes to a compact CZ in 40S&W. You can get either of the following:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification and information! This is a real bummer because I was really hoping for the CZ to have a manual safety and decocker.

-PJ


----------

